# when are classes starting in punjab medical colleges



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

does anybody know when classes are starting in punjab medical college or other medical colleges in punjab. / when are they likely to start


----------



## ANK (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah-- Can anyone give any info. on this?????


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

ANK said:


> Yeah-- Can anyone give any info. on this?????


Based on my first year experience at KE, you're not likely to find out when classes are starting for sure until at EARLIEST about two weeks before classes actually start. 

At KE, we didn't "officially" find out when our summer break would be (or if we would even get a summer break) until literally about a week and a half before summer break started. Most of the seniors let us know about a month ahead of time, so I'll try asking them to see if they know anything about when classes are supposed to start for next year.

Right now first year Professional exams are expected to end around the 26th or 27th of November, which means that classes could start as early as the second week of December for second year students (and probably for 1st year students as well). Just my guess though. There's no official notice that states any of this, I'm just going off of this year's Prof. schedule and the time of the year when classes usually begin at KE and most government medical colleges.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

KE classes usually start after the EID Holiday. So along with other colleges, expect to start after the EID holidays.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

any idea when Baree eid will be???


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

8th of december according to the following websites
When is Eid al-Adha in 2008? - When-Is.com

Eid al-Adha, the Festival of Sacrifice in Islam

Eid ul-Adha 2008, Pilgramage to Mecca, Traditions, Prayers, E-Cards

in the US its on 9th of december according to Holidays: Eid-al-Adha in United States


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

any more ideas on when classes will/could start?


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

Classes start on 1st december accourding to this website, it may only be an approximation.

it says "CLASSES WILL START ON 1ST DECEMBER 2008" 

see

Medical and Dental Colleges / Institutes of Punjab: Medical and Dental Colleges ofPunjab medical college mbbs bds entry entrance result merit list punjab sindh nwfp lahore peshawar karachi jamshoro dow liaquat nishtar king edward self finance allama 
http://www.pakmed.net


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

A relative of mine phoned punjab medical college faisalabad and rawalpindi medical college to ask about the start date. they both said 17th november.

it is not clear what's going on


----------



## zulara (Sep 26, 2007)

Fyi according to a notice at Fatima Jinnah Medical College the new first year orientation will be held on November 15th and the first day of classes is on November 17th. this is just for FJ. i have no idea about any of the other medical colleges in Pakistan but you should probably check with your respective schools. Congrats on getting admission and good luck!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ke classes to start this monday


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

university of lahore starts january 5..


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

classes are starting on 24th november in punjab medical college


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

I called my friend and he told me it starts this monday....keep checking everyday...goverment colleges work weirdly.


----------



## Leena (Sep 6, 2007)

when cmh lahore classes are starting and foundation (islamabad) and iimc (islamabad)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

isnt cmh classes already started


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

KE classes start tomoro...on the 11th which sucks....its the 3rd day of eid man.............oh well.......

anyone know when KE result comes out?


----------

